# Nelco 522F Sewing machine help?



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

So my mom gave me a machine and I am finally trying to figure it out, but I can't find any help online at all for this model, and was wondering if someone here could help me?

It is working, but the thread on the bottom tangled up right away and so I took out the little thread thing to see if I could find out was wrong, and not only did I not see anything (maybe it caught on something?) but I can't get it back in. 

Any help at all with this machine would be awesome...I would like to make some curtains tonight if I can. I am a super newby with machines, I normally have sewn by hand. I have NO IDEA what I am doing! HELP PLEASE!!!:stars:


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

*smugly smiles* I figured it out, I think! Its working well and I got the thing back together. Now I can sew. 

Any known info about this machine would still be great, though.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Only info I can give you is my next door neighbor has one and positively loves it. She is a retired home ec teacher and if she loves it you must have something special there once you have bonded with it .


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, I got it working and spent the day sewing. I do love it.  I made so many pretty things.  It is the least tempermental thing I have ever sewed on. Now I need more thread, LOL. 

It was my great gramma's. I am so happy I have it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Happy to hear you are having fun. My neighbor agrees is it certainly very forgiving and not temperamental at all.


----------

